# 1970’s Grant Sport Huffy Cracker Jack: lets see your Grant Sport head-badge muscle bikes



## Jewelman13 (Nov 26, 2018)

Found this little gem the other day. Can’t find much info on Grant Sport head badge bikes. I know that these bicycles were made for the store franchises (Grants) and they went bankrupt in 76. I would like to see if anyone on the interweb have any of these in there collection.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm digging that giant Rat Fink as much as your bike!


----------



## madsapper (Nov 26, 2018)

One I sold a couple years ago.  1968 Rail.


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 27, 2018)

Seems like there are a few Cracker Jack muscle bike pictures on the web: https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=+grantsport+bicycles&FORM=RCIR

They all seem to be Huffy made, and made at or after 1971. Maybe W.T. Grant changed the bike headbadge to Grantsport in 1971? It looks like they still bought the bikes from Huffy. 

Yours looks a little different with the chrome guard, seems like all the others are painted.


----------



## Mark I. (Dec 1, 2018)

Jewelman13 said:


> Found this little gem the other day. Can’t find much info on Grant Sport head badge bikes. I know that these bicycles were made for the store franchises (Grants) and they went bankrupt in 76. I would like to see if anyone on the interweb have any of these in there collection. View attachment 908345



I have one also.... but my seat was different


----------



## Jewelman13 (Dec 1, 2018)

Mark I. said:


> I have one also.... but my seat was different




Oh do show a pic please!


----------



## Mark I. (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes, I have to get to it... and I'll take a pic


----------



## Mark I. (Dec 2, 2018)

Jewelman13 said:


> Oh do show a pic please!



I found some pics.... I'll attach them here.


----------

